# The Blind Cowboy



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

An old, blind cowboy wanders into an all-girl biker bar by mistake.

He finds his way to a bar stool and orders some coffee. After sitting there for a while, he yells to the waiter, 'Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?'

The bar immediately falls absolutely silent.

In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says, 'Before you tell that joke, Cowboy, I think it is only fair, given that you are blind, that you should know five things:

1. The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.

2. The bouncer is a blonde girl.

3. I'm a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a black belt in karate.

4. The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weightlifter.

5. The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.

'Now, think about it seriously, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that joke?'

The blind cowboy thinks for a second, shakes his head, and mutters......

'No...not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

gold :lol:


----------

